# Apple Watch deployant strap



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all

Just looking for an all purpose strap for my wife’s rose gold Apple Watch. I’d prefer a deployant clasp. Not metal. I see some from lululook and monowear but they all seem the same and I can’t tell if it’s worth $30 or $60.

What’s your experience? Have a strap you like with a deployant clasp? Include pictures!


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow crickets....  

I gave up on trying to find rose gold. Turns out the watch color is really called starlight.

I went with some SS watch adapters from Barton's bands and tried a rubber Horus strap and leather Barton's strap. The rubber works nicely with the Strapcode deployment clasp, but the leather is too thick. My wife prefers the leather so I'll keep looking.


----------



## sathomasga (Jul 18, 2015)

maliboo74 said:


> I gave up on trying to find rose gold. Turns out the watch color is really called starlight.


Apple definitely made it harder to match the watch case when they switched to non-traditional colors for the series 7 aluminum models. You can find a few adapters (both spring-bar and tubular) in the new colors from various sellers on Etsy, but I've yet to see any buckles, much less clasps. (Bracelets are a non-starter.)


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Strapco, who knew! Ordered a few options and the omega style worked great!


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

my wife trying out a Barton rubber strap with same Strapsco omega style buckle. Hey Mikey she likes it!


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

Which size deployent clasp did you buy that works with the Barton elite silicon strap?


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

alinla said:


> Which size deployent clasp did you buy that works with the Barton elite silicon strap?


20mm


----------

